# Visiting the area, looking to race



## nathasm (Aug 6, 2004)

Hello all,

I'm going to be in he Seattle area on July 9th/10th and I'd like to get some racing in while on "vacation". Anyone know of any races in/around the area that weekend?

So far I saw there's a crit on the 9th in Redmon but it's either 1/2 or "Open" which is interesting...what caliber of people race in the open? Is that a 3/4/5/citizens race?

And then there's a circuit race on Sunday put on by Broadmark.

Any others to be aware of?
.nathan.


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

nathasm said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm going to be in he Seattle area on July 9th/10th and I'd like to get some racing in while on "vacation". Anyone know of any races in/around the area that weekend?
> 
> ...


If you checked this link http://www.wsbaracing.com/event_calendar.asp then you have covered most of your racing for the weekend. www.bikeride.com doesn't show anything else either.

I have not raced in the Redmond series, but the Broadmark circuit race usually gets a good field.


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

Spinnerman said:


> If you checked this link http://www.wsbaracing.com/event_calendar.asp then you have covered most of your racing for the weekend. www.bikeride.com doesn't show anything else either.
> 
> I have not raced in the Redmond series, but the Broadmark circuit race usually gets a good field.



I also wanted to say, although not officially a race, quite a few racers ride the STP 200 miler in a day. I don't know if it is sold out, so you should check with Cascade Cycling Club and see if you can get registered if you are interested. Get there for the start at the earliest time if you are interested. That way, you can get out early with a good paceline and enjoy the ride. This is a relatively flat ride with what I would call a couple rollers. Only 4200' feet elevation gain for the ride, which is just over 200 miles. I rode it the last two years in a day and although it is a long ride, it is not very demanding terrain.


----------

